# 2020 Halloween Centerpiece



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Took a few hours this morning to put together a Halloween centerpiece. I have done many fall centerpieces before, but this is my first Halloween one. Most of the items are from 99 Cent Only or Dollar Tree. The pumpkin and candy corn picks are from Michaels.

Hope the pictures show off the process well enough. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

And the finished piece:


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Pretty sweet. Nice burst of color.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is just beautiful. You could absolutely do this professionally... you have an artist's eye.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you! I appreaciate the kind words.


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic. Love it!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

So gorgeous and inspiring!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that!!!! Great job..


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Really nice job! Especially like the colors of the flowers.


----------



## PatBo (Jul 19, 2020)

joossa said:


> And the finished piece:


I love that your not afraid of color.
And that will definitely be the center of attention in a room.
Great job.


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 28, 2019)

It's absolutely spooktacular. I love how you made so many spare parts work together so wonderfully.


----------



## DeadShelly (Jun 26, 2020)

I think anything old as opposed to new and sparkly works much better. Your idea is good, just need to get used items from a Thrift store instead of the Dollar store. I began with putting sequins on styro pumpkins but it just wasn't creepy but too cute. So I went thrifting and now its an obsession. Going out to see what I can find thats creepy. I love shopping anyway so I just combined 2 of my passions ! See how it progresses.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That is amazing!! Where did you get your sKelly hands? I don’t have a .99 store so I really hope Dollar tree. I have tried to find these everywhere


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Again, thank you all for your comments.
DeadShelly, I like that style as well. More antique/classic haunted house vibes. 



Shadow Panther said:


> That is amazing!! Where did you get your sKelly hands? I don’t have a .99 store so I really hope Dollar tree. I have tried to find these everywhere


Got them at Dollar Tree! They were set out next to the other Halloween crafting supplies. Hope you are able to find them.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

TY joossa

I agree you do a professional job. It is so amazing and you make it look so easy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DeadShelly said:


> I think anything old as opposed to new and sparkly works much better. Your idea is good, just need to get used items from a Thrift store instead of the Dollar store. I began with putting sequins on styro pumpkins but it just wasn't creepy but too cute. So I went thrifting and now its an obsession. Going out to see what I can find thats creepy. I love shopping anyway so I just combined 2 of my passions ! See how it progresses.


um...well...lots of people LIKE new and sparkly. I think it is gorgeous and amazing. and, frankly, the pics you showed really lacked oomph for me. Sorry.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

No luck finding the hands but I started mentally listing items. I am going to try and make a beautiful centerpiece like yours. Hope mine turns out half as good.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Shadow Panther said:


> No luck finding the hands but I started mentally listing items. I am going to try and make a beautiful centerpiece like yours. Hope mine turns out half as good.


Hope you are able to find something similar to the skelly hands you can use. Dollar Tree has floral foam and craft paper too. Used craft paper to fill the bottom half of the pumpkin and then used floral foam for the top half.

Good luck. Please post pics of how yours turns out. I wanna see!


----------

